# Drywall cracks



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm interested in finding out how to get rid of these drywall cracks located in my living room under each wood beam about 3 ft long I have filled them in before we painted last year and now they have reappeared which they are terribly ugly


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends on what types of cracks they are. Pics would help. If they are corner bead separating then you would treat them differently than if they were from deflection on the beam.


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are photos my friend


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Is that a light fixture in the frame? Can't say for sure but it looks like some paint bubbling. Any chance water could be in the ceiling?


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

That's artwork hanging on the wall, above the crack's are wood beams which run the length of my living area and the same cracks are under the end of the beams as well


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

How much weight above the ceiling? Two story home? Walls on front and back of house or right side/left side?


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

The Walls are L to R and the really no weight above the beams the ceilings in that area are cathedral


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Couple of things to think.

If the crack gets wider during heavy snow load. It could be a structure issue with whatever posts they are using to carry the weight of the beam. Assuming there are any.... Stud finder? Check the width of the posts behind the drywall. Knocking on the drywall and listen for hollow sound may give you an idea.

If snow load is not a factor, could be water leaking from the ridge, but unlikely since it is both sides.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

Scrape ridge down and remove all the loose paint. Apply mesh tape and mud. It could work if things have settled down and stoped moving. If it is caused by water, fix the problem then re-tape and mud. Just a suggestion


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, there's no evidence of water leakage I believe it's just from settlement, so I hope that this will do the trick, many thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like structural cracks.

Post a picture of the beam and crack from 12' away.

Where do the beams go, supporting roof, floor, exterior, a brief description, please.

Gary


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes the beams are supporting the cathedral ceiling or they were just for appearance, not really sure and I'm out of power due to ice storm to take pics & post right now


----------

